

Getting started with UX, where to begin? - beginnerloss

I want to develop amazing looking sites, I love the work of Dustin Curtis, and the sheer beauty of things with dribbble, and so on and so forth.<p>I understand that a majority of things done for/with UX are done for/with Photoshop.<p>Where on Earth do I begin to become as great as these guys at designing websites, and interfaces?<p>I'd appreciate it if I got some feedback, seeing as I never really do out here.
======
mneumegen
Read "Don't make me think" by Steve Krug. It will give you a great foundation
to build on.

[http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Think-Usability-
ebook/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Think-Usability-
ebook/dp/B000SEGQNS/)

------
Nightrider
I'd say Smashing Magazine is a good start, and check the magazine rack of a
local bookstore as well.

